# Sitzposition/Rahmengröße ... Bitte Fotos kurz kommentieren ;)



## syride (25. April 2014)

Hallo, ich bin zwar keine Lady, aber poste hier mal im Auftrag meiner Freundin.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mal ganz unvoreingenommen (ohne, dass ich nun groß im Vorfeld erläutere worum es uns geht) die Sitzhaltung meiner Freundin auf dem Bike beurteilt. Im ganz Groben geht es um den Umstieg von einem aufs andere Rad und die Rahmengröße. Im Anschluss erläutere ich gerne das Thema etwas genauer.

Der Vorbau ist nicht "Serie" (90 mm und gerade), dieser wurde gegen einen 70 mm langen und 30 Grad geneigten von Ritchey gewechselt.

Ich hoffe die Fotos sind dafür ausreichend. Bitte jetzt nicht auf Stylepolizei machen, das war ein kurzer spontaner Ausflug


----------



## scylla (25. April 2014)

Lenker wäre für meinen Geschmack bissi arg hoch , dadurch sitzt sie recht aufrecht.
Im ersten Moment hab ich mir überlegt, ob das Oberrohr/Vorbau nicht viel zu kurz ist, aber ich glaub das passt eigentlich und der aufrechte Rücken mit nach vorn ausgestreckten Armen kommt eher von der hohen Lenkzentrale.
Wenn sie zum Touren fahren gerne sehr relaxed sitzt, dann passt das so. Im Gelände wär mir das halt nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (25. April 2014)

Die Spacer über den Vorbau, dann passt es. Oder Vorbau mit weniger Winkel

Die Sattelposition ist zu hoch eingestellt.
Mit der Ferse auf dem Pedal bei durchgestrecktem Bein ist die richtige Höhe.
So wird beim pedalieren das Knie nicht durchgestreckt


----------



## Schwimmer (25. April 2014)

Es schaut so aus als wäre der Rahmen zu klein.

Körpergröße, SL, OR und RH wären hilfreich.
Hast Du Bilder von den beiden: Tiefpunkt Kurbel/Ferse, Kurbelstellung waagrecht mit dem Ballen auf dem Pedal?


----------



## syride (30. April 2014)

Vielen Dank allen Antwortenden. Das reicht uns schon! Der Rahmen ist von der Größe nach ausführlichem Vermessen und Testen korrekt. Ihr kam es aber nach den ersten Fahrten und der ersten Tour "zu groß" und "zu weit gebeugt" vor. Allerdings steigt Sie gerade auch vom kleinen Hollandras auf's MTB um.  Sie kannte die Körperhaltung in dieser Form bisher gar nicht. 

Den Vorbau haben wir vorübergehend gegen diesen gewechselt um es etwas komfortabler zu gestalten.


----------

